# We're seeking Bonzi Wells



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Heard on the news. Kind of an indifferent move to me. We're not really improved or hurt by him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The news?

Who would we even trade? Stephen Jackson? Re-unition of Artest and Jackson? Even then, we lose a lot of shooting.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Actually we don't need to trade anyone, we can offer him a contract for the MLE for more years than Sacramento, but they can offer him more money, and so can a couple of other teams (Detroit being one of them) who I heard were also interested in his services...

I'm not really sure if I would want him here, and I know him, and JO are buddies, but I would think like that bum Peja, he would go where the money is...


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Actually we don't need to trade anyone, we can offer him a contract for the MLE for more years than Sacramento, but they can offer him more money, and so can a couple of other teams (Detroit being one of them) who I heard were also interested in his services...
> 
> I'm not really sure if I would want him here, and I know him, and JO are buddies, but I would think like that bum Peja, he would go where the money is...


But how great would this be:

Tinsley, Wells, Granger, Harrington, O'Neal


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Bonzi would be a great addition.. I don't know why you all are indifferent about it. We need a scorer to open up looks for JO. 

Hopefully he comes on board for our MLE..


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Backoff hes ours :curse: :wink:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Backoff hes ours :curse: :wink:


and will play as underzised center :biggrin: ?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Sure why not :wink:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bonzi would really help the Pacers so long as they kept him happy.Way I understand it the best way to do that is to give him plenty of isolation plays...And that seems to be pretty much all that Carlisle does isn't it?


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

The Man said:


> But how great would this be:
> 
> Tinsley, Wells, Granger, Harrington, O'Neal


well, i think you can write out tinsley since he will probably be unable to play again as usual. if he is somehow still with this squad at the start of the season- something will again be wrong with him or he falls apart before thanksgiving. so you will likely have aj who has imo earned the starting spot anyway.
jermaine has vowed to drop some weight hopefully back to his best weight around the mid 240's so you can probably write him off as for playing center this year except when matchups permit or when too many other bigs are too hurt which i am afraid is going to be more often than i would like.
al is a bit undersized at the 4. he can play it at times but i don't think i like it much if he is there full time.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

god i hope get him.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, Detroit can't afford him after Nazr, so... things are looking up. Denver might back off now that they think they can get Jamal Crawford, too. He and Harrington would be a dream come true. I'm high on Mike James, too.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm just not sure how they can get Wells and Harrington. I've never been a huge Bonzi fan, but he and Harrington could bring some new life into the team. Hey if this goes down I've completely forgot who Peja is.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Al should be easy. In fact, I'm guessing it won't be long before he tells the Hawks that he's going to the Pacers so they should get what they can. His family still lives there, he is beloved by the fans, and he and J.O. are pretty much best friends. I'm guessing Tinsley, another player and possibly the trade exception get sent to Atlanta here in the next week or so, and a deal gets done.

As for Wells, Indy is where he's from, J.O. is his boy, and he would start for sure for us. If we offer him the same 6-year MLE deal that Vlad got we can get him.

I'm telling you guys, things don't feel good right now, but we are the next version of the Mavs after Nash left. Letting Peja walk will be the move that gets us Harrington, allows Granger to blossum, and potentially allows us to sign Wells to a long-term deal. Hell, Bonz at $30 mil over 6 years is easily worth it compared to Peja at $64 mil over 5. I'm also starting to think that Sarunas could be really good with the team that we ultimately put on the floor next year.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't like Bonzi.. I don't know why, but still in some reason I hate him.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

jreywind said:


> I'm just not sure how they can get Wells and Harrington. I've never been a huge Bonzi fan, but he and Harrington could bring some new life into the team. Hey if this goes down I've completely forgot who Peja is.


Only way to get Bonzi is if he wants to come home and play with JO... We can only offer the MLE... but we do have an outside chance... I've heard most teams don't want to pay him... So I'll bet SAC is prolly our best competition... Especially 'cause Detroit used theirs on Nazr...

Al... Sign and trade... Tinsley or Jackson + (if needed) 

I would suspect Jamal would be the one they would want though...

Both are very possible...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think we won't get Bonzi because we just got Daniels.. No more swingmans! Now it's time to try to get M.R. Harrington back!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I think we won't get Bonzi because we just got Daniels.. No more swingmans! Now it's time to try to get M.R. Harrington back!


Only not Al. Please please only not him... Lets better trade S-Jax to Bucks and get theire center (big really good rebounder, blocks and gets some points) he would make JO happy I am sure :angel:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I think we won't get Bonzi because we just got Daniels.. No more swingmans! Now it's time to try to get M.R. Harrington back!


Agree completely. Bonzi is officially out of the picture unless something dramatic happens. I think the Pacers may now make a deal to get Al back. Wow this summer is looking better.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I think we won't get Bonzi because we just got Daniels.. No more swingmans! Now it's time to try to get M.R. Harrington back!


your right no more swingmans. our frontcourt is thin as hell right now and jermaine needs another banger. i still want magloire.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Auggie said:


> your right no more swingmans. our frontcourt is thin as hell right now and jermaine needs another banger. i still want magloire.


For some reason (like his contract situation) I belive hat getting Magloire is not that hard and he would be perfect fit (as I sayed before).


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of Mag's game, but his injuries and huge and overpaid contract make me think he isn't going to happen. I actually think his game is pretty underrated, but the other things scare me.


----------

